# Name Me some Egg Depositers?



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

Name Me some Egg Depositers? *old dude
PLS:fish10:
I know harlequin Rasboras :fish-in-bowl:
THX*w3


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I think all tetras are egg scatterers


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

More specifically.......

Are you wanting to know what fish lay eggs on surfaces or scatter them about or what?


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, what he said. (As well not all tetras, I have glowlights and I know they are not, they are egg scatterers.)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Some that deposit them are cories, angels, bristlenose lay in caves. Farlowella, sturisoma just to name a few.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, for the help Susankat named enough. (SO STOP POSTING.) No I just kid.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

hahaha, i can list some mouth brooders to


----------

